# Chinese triple hand



## shaolinDave (Jun 10, 2005)

Greetings,
 I was wondering if anyone was familiar with chinese triple hand. It is a way of doing rapid three strike combos with the same arm. 

 A simple example would be: Thrust punch to the solar plexus, arm collapses into an elbow to solar plexus, then backfist to the floating ribs. All in a very smooth contiguous manner.

 It seems to work very well close in or when you are comming close in. It took me alot of heavy bag work to bring the power on all three strikes upto snuff, but it paid off. 

  I'm not sure were the term comes from,if its from another style, or just a SKK technique.


----------



## kenpoworks (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi Dave  have you done any Kenpo at all?,  the sequence you seem to be describing or something similar or a variation of is found all over the place in Kenpo but I can't help you with the name "Chinese triple hand" , maybe some one else will Though.
Keep up the "bag work" aint nothin like it to prove and improve something like this.
Richard


----------



## shaolinDave (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks Kenpoworks. Actually its at a Kempo dojo that I learned this technique. The triple hand moves are found in some of our Kempo punch and self defense techniques. And yes , without the bag work, they wont be effective.


----------



## stoneheart (Jun 12, 2005)

That sounds like a nice combination.  Do you have any more naturally flowing ones like that?


----------



## shaolinDave (Jun 13, 2005)

Hey Stone,
 Certainly, There are many variations of this technique. A variation of the one above would be : Back punch to the nose, elbow to the chin, riken(quick downward backfist) to the face. Any number of strikes can be used. Although, the first or second strike is usually an elbow. ( sideward elbow,backfist,hook punch) . Like I said before. They HAVE to be worked out on the bag alot. You know you are upto speed when it sounds like a machine gun. But make sure you aren't sacrificing power for speed. Every strike has to do damage.


----------



## sifu Adams (Jun 13, 2005)

You might wont to pass this thread to the Chinese guys.  this sounds to me what we call the three step arrow in southern Mantis.  How ever there is training that we do with a PVC pipe that helps increase the power in short distances


----------



## shaolinDave (Jun 13, 2005)

Thank you very much sifuAdams. I would definitely be interested in learning more about the PVC pipe training.


----------



## TheEdge883 (Jun 13, 2005)

Never really heard the name of Triple Hands before, but my isntructor teaches the analogy of using our three hands in a fight, our right and left hand but also the elbow.


----------



## Kenpo_man (Jul 2, 2005)

There are tonnes of these combos in kenpo techniques. Here's a few just off the top of my head:

right chop to left side of neck(opponents right), right elbow to chin or temple, right hammerfist to groin. (From: Sumo, Kimono Grab, Attack from the Temple)

right slicing back knuckle thru bridge of nose, right elbow to head, right hammerfist to groin.(Snapping Twig)

right elbow thru floating ribs, right backfist thru kidneys, right ridgehand to throat(Legions of Ming)

(one of my personal favorites%-}  ) right ridgehand to throat, arm pulls back and circles right into an elbow down into the sternum, drive fingers into eyes and push opponent to his back with the eye gouge.(Clawing Panther)

The names are from Tracy's system if you don't recognize them. I agree that practicing the combos on the bag is beneficial and am sort of prompted to work them more because you mentioned it. Thanx!!!


----------

